# De Colo headed to San Antonio?



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> International reports have French standout guard Nando De Colo ready to join the Spurs as his contract with Valencia Basket is up at the end of the month.
> 
> The Spanish publication Encestando reports that De Colo will join the Spurs next season and that his current team Valencia Basket is aware of it.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2012/06/02/de-colo-headed-to-san-antonio/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Why not just call him The Genie? lol I don't see it either when I googled him.


Anyway, I don't know much about him but rich get richer if he's any good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Another hidden gem? This team has the best scouts in basketball. Chad Ford once said that every single prospect workout or basketball camp he's been to had a Spurs representative at it. If there were 29 other teams there or no other teams there, the Spurs are always there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Why not just call him The Genie? lol I don't see it either when I googled him.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't know much about him but rich get richer if he's any good.


Basically summed up my thoughts exactly. How are they able to get these guys to compete and play so well? It's like a plug and play.


----------

